# new HD this week?



## projectorguru

rumors are a flyin, I'm not gonna meantion what I heard comming, cuz they are just that, rumors


----------



## moman19

projectorguru said:


> rumors are a flyin, I'm not gonna meantion what I heard comming, cuz they are just that, rumors


Gee. Thanks for nothing :nono:


----------



## Bubba3

I hope it's finally HD for Harrisburg,PA!


----------



## projectorguru

Bubba3 said:


> I hope it's finally HD for Harrisburg,PA!


Although i would love that, last I heard was,"maybe next year", that was from the ceo e-mail I sent back in August.

"Gee. Thanks for nothing "

People don't like rumors, and neither do I, but the rumors only started flyin this weekend. all I'll say is, a guy I know at Dish net says look for several new HD next week(Talked to him Sunday) but he would not comment as there is still some final details:nono:


----------



## clyde sauls

I Hope it is national hd channels that was promised before the end of the yr. Maybe even Foxhd before election day. Not that I care for fox but some of you do. Also would like to see Mtv,vh1, all the hd channels available just not carried.


----------



## James Long

Rumors have their place ... just don't take them as promises or get your hopes up.


----------



## Opusnbill7

Would be nice to at least know what these rumors are, for those of us "not in the know"...


----------



## PRIME1

Opusnbill7 said:


> Would be nice to at least know what these rumors are, for those of us "not in the know"...


+1


----------



## dennispap

clyde sauls said:


> I Hope it is national hd channels that was promised before the end of the yr. Maybe even *Foxhd before election day*. Not that I care for fox but some of you do. Also would like to see Mtv,vh1, all the hd channels available just not carried.


Usually uplinks are on wednesday, but could possibly be today or tomorrow to happen before election night
I doubt it , but you never know


----------



## reddice

When are they going to add FX HD, Spike TV HD and Nickelodeon HD. Although I don't watch FX or Spike TV they should at least add those HD channels because they are in demand. I want Nickelodeon HD more than anything.


----------



## willc

Is there any HD on Nick? 

If not why do you want it so bad?


----------



## Bsquared

willc said:


> Is there any HD on Nick?
> 
> If not why do you want it so bad?


Yes, there are a few of the new shows in HD on Nick... I-Carly comes to mind.


----------



## moman19

Everyone has the right to have their own favorite channel but I'll lose my mind if they put up Nick HD before FNC HD.


----------



## Opusnbill7

And I'll be pretty upset if they put FNC HD on before they put on Spike HD, FX HD, or Speed HD. Do you NEED to see the hairs on O'Reilly's chin? :lol:


----------



## ImBack234

Opusnbill7 said:


> And I'll be pretty upset if they put FNC HD on before they put on Spike HD, FX HD, or Speed HD. Do you NEED to see the hairs on O'Reilly's chin? :lol:


:biggthump


----------



## CorpITGuy

Opusnbill7 said:


> And I'll be pretty upset if they put FNC HD on before they put on Spike HD, FX HD, or Speed HD. Do you NEED to see the hairs on O'Reilly's chin? :lol:


Personally, I want to see every vein on his head when he screams at Barney Frank.


----------



## Opusnbill7

CorpITGuy said:


> Personally, I want to see every vein on his head when he screams at Barney Frank.


Ok...I'll admit that could be amusing.


----------



## phrelin

If I were guessing...oh wait, I am guessing. Let's see how the cards fall:
























There are many omens and portents that point to some News Corp HD channels...soon!


----------



## space86

The Return of the VOOM Suite.


----------



## William

space86 said:


> The Return of the VOOM Suite.


I like that guess.


----------



## jclewter79

Fox HD by midnight maybe? I hope they bring Spike and FX with them.


----------



## phrelin

jclewter79 said:


> Fox HD by midnight maybe?


Based on our experience with other HD additions, think Thursday after all the election hoopla when it isn't as important to the viewers.


----------



## RasputinAXP

phrelin said:


> Based on our experience with other HD additions, think Thursday after all the election hoopla when it isn't as important to the viewers.


Like Sci Fi HD a few weeks after the BSG premiere?


----------



## Adam Richey

I know that Dish Network will probably not have some of my top requests for awhile. Spike TV HD, Fuse HD, Crime & Investigation HD, FX HD, Soundtrack Channel HD and Wealth TV HD are among what I would really like. I know I'm in the minority on STC HD, but doesn't ANYBODY even sometimes enjoy movie music? I would enjoy it. If America Channel were to ever go HD, that would be a great small time college sports channel in HD.


----------



## DustoMan

It would be just great to get SPEED HD now that the F1 season is over.


----------



## space86

Just bring back

VOOM


----------



## moman19

space86 said:


> Just bring back
> 
> VOOM


Do you really want all 15 of those channels? C'mon. Much was repeats and filler at a time when nothing else was going on in the HD world. I'll bet you only watched 5 or 6 of the channels regularly at most.

(Of course, given the opportunity to choose which five should come back would never reach a consensus).


----------



## g182237

Rumor has it that Dish will not be giving ANY new HD to its AK/HI subs. Oh wait, that's not a rumor, Dish really won't be giving AK/HI subs any new HD b/c they don't care about their AK/HI subs.


----------



## James Long

The last two HD channels added were for AK/HI ... but don't let that stand in the way of a rant.


----------



## clyde sauls

SInce someone did mention voom, and other cablevision channels which I belive incl Amc, and We. How about even Logo which is not even available in Standard Def.


----------



## jclewter79

g182237 said:


> Rumor has it that Dish will not be giving ANY new HD to its AK/HI subs. Oh wait, that's not a rumor, Dish really won't be giving AK/HI subs any new HD b/c they don't care about their AK/HI subs.


Wow, it has only been six days since they added 2 channels in your area and already griping.


----------



## HDRoberts

g182237 said:


> Rumor has it that Dish will not be giving ANY new HD to its AK/HI subs. Oh wait, that's not a rumor, Dish really won't be giving AK/HI subs any new HD b/c they don't care about their AK/HI subs.


Actually, much indication is there that the new HD will be put on 110 specifically so AK/HI can see it.


----------



## redsalmon

HDRoberts said:


> Actually, much indication is there that the new HD will be put on 110 specifically so AK/HI can see it.


Let's hope so!!! Of course I'm prejudiced, but the snow is falling and it's 10 degrees. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam Richey

I don't believe that Logo is even available to be added in HD at this point. That isn't to say that MTV Networks wouldn't be able to launch Logo HD, but it seems like they are MUCH more focused on HD for the big 4 of MTV, VH1, CMT and Spike TV.


----------



## lionsrule

Since no one else here wants to say it.........

The rumor for those in the "know" is that the viacom HD's are finally coming.......


----------



## cocoario

Opusnbill7 said:


> And I'll be pretty upset if they put FNC HD on before they put on Spike HD, FX HD, or Speed HD. Do you NEED to see the hairs on O'Reilly's chin? :lol:


I think all should be HD....But yes I would like to see the hairs on O'Reilly's chin!


----------



## Opusnbill7

lionsrule said:


> Since no one else here wants to say it.........
> 
> The rumor for those in the "know" is that the viacom HD's are finally coming.......


Finally! Thanks for finally posting this. Hopefully you're right!


----------



## joecap1946

Opusnbill7 said:


> Finally! Thanks for finally posting this. Hopefully you're right!


Since I'm new to HD. Could someone please tell me which stations fall under the Viacom stations.

Thanks in advance


----------



## HDRoberts

lionsrule said:


> Since no one else here wants to say it.........
> 
> The rumor for those in the "know" is that the viacom HD's are finally coming.......


Rumor is there is eight , probably based on the 8 uplinks last week. (of course, that could be wrong) Theoretically I guess they could get there if some behind the scenes stuff is happening at Viacom.

Spike HD
Nick HD
MTV HD
CMT HD
VH1 HD
Those 5 exist and are carried on Direct; need 3 more that may exist.
BET HD (heard rumors it was headed to Direct)
MTV2 HD (heard rumors it was headed to Direct)
Comedy Central HD (Was publicly announced to come to Cox last month, but never happened)

I suspect that would be enough variety to make almost everyone happy about at least one of the additions. But pure speculation, which is all we've got, and we could just get more than Viacom. I know I'll be wearing out the F5 button this afternoon.


----------



## joecap1946

HDRoberts said:


> Rumor is there is eight , probably based on the 8 uplinks last week. (of course, that could be wrong) Theoretically I guess they could get there if some behind the scenes stuff is happening at Viacom.
> 
> Spike HD
> Nick HD
> MTV HD
> CMT HD
> VH1 HD
> Those 5 exist and are carried on Direct; need 3 more that may exist.
> BET HD (heard rumors it was headed to Direct)
> MTV2 HD (heard rumors it was headed to Direct)
> Comedy Central HD (Was publicly announced to come to Cox last month, but never happened)
> 
> I suspect that would be enough variety to make almost everyone happy about at least one of the additions. But pure speculation, which is all we've got, and we could just get more than Viacom. I know I'll be wearing out the F5 button this afternoon.


Thanks for the information. I appreciate you taking the time to answer.

Joe


----------



## projectorguru

The guy I talk to says it may be delayed


----------



## tsmacro

projectorguru said:


> The guy I talk to says it may be delayed


Now there's a big surprise.


----------



## ImBack234

tsmacro said:


> Now there's a big surprise.


LOL.


----------



## James Long

As a wise man said more than once:


James Long said:


> Rumors have their place ... just don't take them as promises or get your hopes up.


----------



## projectorguru

James Long said:


> As a wise man said more than once:


especially with no uplinky:lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Rumors can be very much like a drug... People will experience an unreasonable "high" anticipating the rumor coming true... then whether it happens or not, after the dust settles comes the inevitable "low" of either "what's coming next" or "why didn't it happen"...

I like reading and discussing rumors, but try to temper any enthusiasm accordingly.


----------



## Paul Secic

reddice said:


> When are they going to add FX HD, Spike TV HD and Nickelodeon HD. Although I don't watch FX or Spike TV they should at least add those HD channels because they are in demand. I want Nickelodeon HD more than anything.


I don't think there is a SPIKE HD or a Nickelodeon HD feed. Showtime has lots of HD on U-verse.


----------



## HDRoberts

Paul Secic said:


> I don't think there is a SPIKE HD or a Nickelodeon HD feed.


Someone better tell DirecTV, because they seem to think they have one.


----------



## willc

Spike HD actually had a lot of true HD content.


----------



## ImBack234

willc said:


> Spike HD actually had a lot of true HD content.


Not the shield.


----------



## kariato

It my opnion that it's got to happen in the next few weeks if they don't want another terrible quarter. The 4th Quarter of the year is the highest sub increase of the year and if they miss the mrketing oppertunity of a nice big press release for some of new channels then they are likely to see more defections to Direct TV.

Dish has taken a approach of rolling out multiple channels and making a big deal of it in their last few National HD adds. Adding one or two channels here and there really makes no splash but 10 channels would make the news.

Since the launch of their Turbo HD marketing push they seem to have smartened up about new channel launches and marketing.

They will want to have something to hook buyers before Thanksgiving shopping season. If they miss mid December then they've lost more ground to Direct TV.

Given all the movement and the migration of the eastern arc to MPEG4, I imagine we will see quite a few new channels. It been in the planning for several months.


----------



## projectorguru

watch Friday closely


----------



## JBT

projectorguru said:


> watch Friday closely


Will it help if I squint??


----------



## projectorguru

not really, the only thing that helps is the pending doom on the earnings report for Dish Net due out Monday, and I think there is a chat also around then, so to offset the doom numbers, maybe throw some HDs out


----------



## James Long

Without uplink activity today, I wouldn't hold my breath.

As for those who believe rumors, they are welcome to hold their breath until the rumors come true.


----------



## phrelin

The rumors I haven't heard indicate we'll be getting new HD soon.:grin:


----------



## laddyboy

There is some thinking that the HD PPV channels uplinked to 110 a couple weeks ago may be the national HD placeholders. There is reported activity on a couple of the new 77 EA satellite transponders not apparently related to HD LiL that is also fueling speculation. We'll know tomorrow, but if E* is going to do something, this week would seem to be the week to do it with an earnings report, chat, and 4th Q advertising campaigns factored in. D* is hammering E* on the HD LiL front so E* needs something to tout to attract more subs.


----------



## HDRoberts

Indeed, Dish would be stupid not to launch some more HD This week for everything that is going on.

Problem is, I've lately got the impression Dish is stupid.


----------



## James Long

The indications are that there will be more HD soon, for some customers.
(AK/HI)


----------



## RollTide1017

HDRoberts said:


> Problem is, I've lately got the impression Dish is stupid.


New subscriber hear (last week) and I hope I didn't choose the wrong company to go with. Main reason for picking E* over D* was for the HD only packages and, E*at least offer SD locals for my area where as D* offers none.

Back to the topic at hand: I would really like to see Nick HD. My daughter loves some of the Nick shows (like The Backyardigans) and I love watching [email protected] Sense we are TurboHD only subs we don't get Nick at all so, even though many of the shows will still be in SD, Nick HD is a highly anticipated channel in my household.


----------



## HDRoberts

RollTide1017 said:


> New subscriber hear (last week) and I hope I didn't choose the wrong company to go with. Main reason for picking E* over D* was for the HD only packages and, E*at least offer SD locals for my area where as D* offers none.


No worries. With how Direct has handled the D11 launch vs. the D10 launch, they are rapidly catching up to Dish's level of stupidity.

Dish is still the right decision for many of us for those HD packages (with their superior prices) and the superior DVRs. But they have made some real head scratching decisions over the past year or two.


----------



## etzeppy

Based on the lack of activity in this thread, it must be safe to assume that no new HD channels were launched today. Too bad.


----------



## ImBack234

projectorguru said:


> watch Friday closely


It's Friday, did I miss something?


----------



## projectorguru

no you didn't and you won't miss anything for the remainder of the day


----------



## fightingillini

So does that mean tommorrow?


----------



## dennispap

fightingillini said:


> So does that mean tommorrow?


Nope


----------



## mraif

HDRoberts said:


> Indeed, Dish would be stupid not to launch some more HD This week for everything that is going on.
> 
> Problem is, I've lately got the impression Dish is stupid.


_Lately?_


----------



## James Long

fightingillini said:


> So does that mean tommorrow?


EVERYBODY SING!
reach:

Tomorrow, tomorrow, it's always tomorrow ... new HD is always a day away.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I think folks were once again bitten by the belief of an unsubstantiated rumor, then trying to blame Dish as if they promised us something this week. There's lots of actual things to blame Dish for without blaming them for stuff they haven't done.. so how about focus on those 

But seriously... I will be pleasantly surprised whenever we get another batch of HD. Outside of 1 or 2 channels here and there, I honestly don't feel like we're majorly missing out on anything at this moment.


----------



## Paul Secic

etzeppy said:


> Based on the lack of activity in this thread, it must be safe to assume that no new HD channels were launched today. Too bad.


You're correct. Maybe they fired their PR firm. If not they should.


----------



## texaswolf

HDMe said:


> I think folks were once again bitten by the belief of an unsubstantiated rumor, then trying to blame Dish as if they promised us something this week. There's lots of actual things to blame Dish for without blaming them for stuff they haven't done.. so how about focus on those
> 
> But seriously... I will be pleasantly surprised whenever we get another batch of HD. Outside of 1 or 2 channels here and there, I honestly don't feel like we're majorly missing out on anything at this moment.


yeah outside of the FoxNews Channel....Is there anything else that has been a big HD launch lately?


----------



## rthomp03

texaswolf said:


> yeah outside of the FoxNews Channel....Is there anything else that has been a big HD launch lately?


ESPNU-HD. They said last night they will have 70+ college basketball games in HD this season. I would really like it soon.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I know there are lots.... but FOX News and ESPNU are the ones I see most commonly, followed quickly by SPEEDHD and FX HD in no certain order.

Every once in a while I see people ask about Spike HD... and Comedy Central HD is one people ask for, but it doesn't yet exist so can't be helped there anyway.

Aside from that, there are more SHO/Movie Channel HD available that Dish hasn't picked up for premium subscribers.

Beyond those, most of the other channels I ever see mentioned are really hit or miss in terms of being "I gotta have it or I will pass out" type demands.


----------



## texaswolf

HDMe said:


> I know there are lots.... but FOX News and ESPNU are the ones I see most commonly, followed quickly by SPEEDHD and FX HD in no certain order.
> 
> Every once in a while I see people ask about Spike HD... and Comedy Central HD is one people ask for, but it doesn't yet exist so can't be helped there anyway.
> 
> Aside from that, there are more SHO/Movie Channel HD available that Dish hasn't picked up for premium subscribers.
> 
> Beyond those, most of the other channels I ever see mentioned are really hit or miss in terms of being "I gotta have it or I will pass out" type demands.


Yeah same here. I'll take whatever they throw in the HD line up however!


----------



## peak_reception

watch wednesday very closely...


----------



## phrelin

peak_reception said:


> watch wednesday very closely...


I'm watching, but it's 8:36pm EST so if anything is going to happen today it will have to be...soon. Or did you mean "every Wednesday". Now I've confused myself, what am I watching for?:grin:


----------



## peak_reception

phrelin said:


> I'm watching, but it's 8:36pm EST so if anything is going to happen today it will have to be...soon. Or did you mean "every Wednesday". Now I've confused myself, what am I watching for?:grin:


 yes, every wednesday...


----------



## peak_reception

... closely.


----------



## ImBack234

phrelin said:


> I'm watching, but it's 8:36pm EST so if anything is going to happen today it will have to be...soon. Or did you mean "every Wednesday". Now I've confused myself, what am I watching for?:grin:


Well keep watching cause I guaranty sooner or later something will happen.


----------



## dbconsultant

peak_reception said:


> yes, every wednesday...


I thought it was Tuesday? :sure:


----------



## Bill R

peak_reception said:


> watch wednesday very closely...


From what's been uplinked, it looks like a bunch of new HD locals (with a lot of markets not getting all of the "big four"). Of course, that could change between now and Wednesday but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## projectorguru

doesn't really matter though, cuz those of us current customers won't get the HD locals anyway, so another bum day on the uplink front


----------



## koji68

I over heard this morning in the bus stop that an announcement may be in works about a possible rumor that could be leaked to the media about a proposed channel in HD that may or may not be uplinked this week on Friday or maybe next week. Maybe.


----------



## david_jr

Bill R said:


> From what's been uplinked, it looks like a bunch of new HD locals (with a lot of markets not getting all of the "big four"). Of course, that could change between now and Wednesday but I'm not holding my breath.


It seems to be a gowing trend with E* to not add all "big four" HD locals when it adds HD LIL to a market. Even when they carry them all in SD. Is there any indication that this will change when the SD shutoff occurs and the missing bigs will be added in then? If not, this is a disappointing and unacceptable trend.


----------



## James Long

It is an industry wide problem ... cable systems have trouble with certain local stations, DirecTV doesn't carry all of the big four in every market that they carry (only two HDs in my market on DirecTV). Many station owners consider their signals as property that they can sell to cable/satellite providers. Unfortunately the law is on the side of the station owners.

BTW: There is no SD shutoff, there is an analog shutoff. Stations won't magically be in HD at the end of next February ... they will just be digital OTA. DISH and DirecTV have already begun their conversion process and are using digital OTA signals that won't be going away in February as their sources. When analog dies we'll have SD carriage of digital channels (stations permitting).


----------



## Bobby H

DirecTV added six more markets of local HD channels today:

Des Moines IA: all 4 major network channels
El Paso TX: 3 major network channels, but no ABC
Fort Wayne IL: all 4 major network channels
La Crosse WI: all 4 major network channels
Peoria IL: all 4 major network channels
Rockford IL: all 4 major network channels

D* added six markets of HD locals last week as well and has generally been plowing way ahead of E* in terms of local HD channels addition.

Supposedly my DMA (Wichita Falls, TX - Lawton, OK) is rumored to have its HD local channels added by E* today. Since every previous target date was missed, I won't be surprised to see the market missed this time around as well. If anything does get added, it would be about right for it to get added to 77° instead of 61.5° -that way hardly any existing customers could get the channels.

Most satellite TV customers in my DMA are with E* due to local channels coverage. D* doesn't offer any locals in this market. Not in SD or HD. I have a feeling if D* did offer locals, especially in HD, the foothold E* has in this market would be much smaller.


----------



## jclewter79

At the retailer chat today, they announced that Witcha Falls would be added to the Eastern Arc today in HD. So, watch the uplinks maybe your lucky day is coming Bobby.


----------



## Bobby H

Maybe. Provided if the HD local channels get lit up at 61.5°. Since my DMA was moved into "Eastern Arc" there may still be a chance I'll be SOL on those HD locals.


----------



## dennispap

Bobby H said:


> Maybe. Provided if the HD local channels get lit up at 61.5°. Since my DMA was moved into "Eastern Arc" there may still be a chance I'll be SOL on those HD locals.


From todays uplink report
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=145483

CHNG 7860 KSWO{LAWTON, OK} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 7
TO 7860 KSWO{LAWTON, OK} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 7

CHNG 7862 KFDX{WICHITA FALLS, TX} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 3
TO 7862 KFDX{WICHITA FALLS, TX} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 3

CHNG 7863 KJTL{WICHITA FALLS, TX} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 18
TO 7863 KJTL{WICHITA FALLS, TX} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 18

CHNG 7865 KKTM{ALTUS, OK} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 11
TO 7865 KKTM{ALTUS, OK} MPEG4 SD Tp 3 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 11


----------



## Bobby H

Those aren't HD channels. Just SD.

KKTM in Altus, OK is a Telemundo station. It's not affiliated with any of the four major broadcast networks.


----------



## jasnhrpr

Does this mean that my locals are on now? I'm in the Charleston/Huntington WV area. I'm not home to check.

CHNG 5200 WCHS{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 8
TO 5200 WCHS{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 8

CHNG 5201 WOWK{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 13
TO 5201 WOWK{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 13

CHNG 5203 WVAH{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 11
TO 5203 WVAH{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 11

CHNG 7317 WSAZ{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 3
TO 7317 WSAZ{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 3

CHNG 7319 WQCW{PORTSMOUTH, OH} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 30
TO 7319 WQCW{PORTSMOUTH, OH} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 30

CHNG 7321 WPBY{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 33
TO 7321 WPBY{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 33


----------



## Bill R

jasnhrpr said:


> Does this mean that my locals are on now? I'm in the Charleston/Huntington WV area. I'm not home to check.


Yes, and you need a dish pointed at the 77 degree satellite to see them.


----------



## ally68

When I look at that the ones for springfield mo say SD does that mean they are only standard def channels?


----------



## Bill R

ally68 said:


> When I look at that the ones for springfield mo say SD does that mean they are only standard def channels?


Sorry, yes.


----------



## ally68

So they would be the same ones I have on my 1000.2 setup right?


----------



## tonybradley

jasnhrpr said:


> Does this mean that my locals are on now? I'm in the Charleston/Huntington WV area. I'm not home to check.
> 
> CHNG 5200 WCHS{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 8
> TO 5200 WCHS{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 8
> 
> CHNG 5201 WOWK{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 13
> TO 5201 WOWK{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 13
> 
> CHNG 5203 WVAH{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 11
> TO 5203 WVAH{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 11
> 
> CHNG 7317 WSAZ{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 3
> TO 7317 WSAZ{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 3
> 
> CHNG 7319 WQCW{PORTSMOUTH, OH} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 30
> TO 7319 WQCW{PORTSMOUTH, OH} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 30
> 
> CHNG 7321 WPBY{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 33
> TO 7321 WPBY{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 33


Dish's Page that lists locals available only shows 5200 (WCHS-HD) and 5203 (WVAH-HD). It shows nothing about WOWK-HD that's listed above on channel 5201. Which list is correct? If the above list is correct, then we have conflicting information and maybe we also have WSAZ-HD, for NBC???


----------



## jasnhrpr

tonybradley said:


> Dish's Page that lists locals available only shows 5200 (WCHS-HD) and 5203 (WVAH-HD). It shows nothing about WOWK-HD that's listed above on channel 5201. Which list is correct? If the above list is correct, then we have conflicting information and maybe we also have WSAZ-HD, for NBC???


Tony,
I just called to get the new 1000.4 dish installed. They wanted me to sign a new commitment or pay $60. I was able to talk them down to me just paying $9.95. They are coming to install it tomorrow morning. I'll let you know what channels I get after that.


----------



## tonybradley

jasnhrpr said:


> Tony,
> I just called to get the new 1000.4 dish installed. They wanted me to sign a new commitment or pay $60. I was able to talk them down to me just paying $9.95. They are coming to install it tomorrow morning. I'll let you know what channels I get after that.


Please do. I was scheduled for an install today, but pushed it to 12/5 when I get back from Vacation to make sure the Locals were good. I'm curious to WSAZ- NBC


----------



## Bill R

ally68 said:


> So they would be the same ones I have on my 1000.2 setup right?


Yes. I noticed the same thing on my SD locals. All of them are on the 110 satellite (via a spotbeam) and some (the ones that DISH isn't carrying in HD are also available available from the 77 degree satellite. However, when I check the SD locals ALL of them are still coming from 110. My HD locals and the music channels (ch 923 - 982) come from the 77 degree satellite (the music channel are on 119 also but for some reason both of my receivers pull them all from 77).


----------



## spikor

Well Today is Wednesday I have not seen no Cincinnati Locals in HD yet.....or I cannot find them. I am on the 110 degree Satellite on my Receiver it shows them how they always been coming up but no subchannels ( When the locals were launched in HD we should get the subchannels as well right???? ) I see nothing different. (Of course I can pick the subchannels on my Antenna 9.1 and 9.2 etc. and they show up in yellow on the guide) and I use the Antenna as back up just incase something happens on Dish's end and we cannot get them. I cannot get alot on the Antenna because of me being too far from some towers to pick them up. I tried the higher channels like 8350,8351 etc. but no sub channels there as well. OR do I need to be on the Eastern Arc Satellite in order to get Locals in HD with the Subchannels? Or maybe it will happen tomorrow? later this week or this weekend or maybe next week....maybe next Wednesday? Or do I need to reset something in order to pick them up? For all that does get locals launched in HD how did they show up.... subchannels? So do I need to put a wing up pointed to 77 degrees. IF so.....
The dingleberries said I would receive them on 110 and said I would not need one pointed at 77. Well I better go and get that spare 500 dish that they took down when they installed my 1000. And Install it myself. Do I hook the Coax up to the empty slot on the feedhorn of the 1000... #4 slot/coaxial end or to the vacant coaxial connector on the 2 way splitter attached/secured to the pole? The old 500 used a SW-44 switch and this new 1000 uses a DPP 1K.2 or will it work better with the SW-44 with 3 satellite hookups Connect the 1000 to Dish #1 coax port and the wing dish eastern arc dish to #2 Satellite coaxial port but would the 722 and everything hooked up for the DDP 1K.2 be supported correctly on the SW-44?


----------



## James Long

Cincinatti HD is Eastern Arc ... the easiest fix would be to point a Dish300/Dish500 at 77° and add it into your system (assuming you have a Dish1000 varient receiving 110°/119°/129°).


----------



## spikor

Since no one is any help at dish for me. And I already went to dish pointing and it would not give it to me by entering the zipcode for the 77 degree satellite. Can anyone help me. I need to know the Azimuth,Elevation and Skew for the 77 degree Satellite for Zipcode 41056 and Zipcode 41189 ( 41189 is about 15 miles to the East of 41056) In dish pointing it will give me the Azimuth,Elevation and Skew for 110,119 and 129 but when I put in the Zipcode and toggle to 77 or even 72 and 61.5 it will not give me anything for those satellites. Hopefully someone can be helpful for me out there or give me an address to a Website and i will punch it in for myself for for future references. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Bill R

spikor said:


> Well Today is Wednesday I have not seen no Cincinnati Locals in HD yet.....or I cannot find them. I am on the 110 degree Satellite on my Receiver it shows them how they always been coming up but no subchannels ( When the locals were launched in HD we should get the subchannels as well right???? )


As you know by now you need a dish for 77 to get the Cincinnati HD locals. DISH only carries the "big four" via satellite (NO subchannels) and in Cincinnati's case WKRC-HD is missing (Newport Televisions LLC has not come to an agreement with DISH to carry its HD channels). The channels are on ch. 5160 - 5163. I am watching WCPO right now (Jeopardy in HD, it look real good). Be sure you select a working transponder on 77 or you will not find a signal. Some good ones to use are 17, 20, or 24. You will need a purple smartcard to get the channels from the 77 degree satellite.

The point dish screen does not have setting for just the 77 degree satellite. I looked them up for you: For zip code 41056 the settings will be azimuth 177, elevation of 43 degrees. Since you are aiming at one satellite you would set the skew at 90 (no skew) on a dish 500. For zip 41189 the settings will be azimuth 175, elevation 45 degrees.

If you need any help setting up your dish PM me.


----------



## James Long

spikor said:


> Can anyone help me. I need to know the Azimuth,Elevation and Skew for the 77 degree Satellite for Zipcode 41056 and Zipcode 41189


Are you planning on adding a 77° only dish to an existing Dish1000 (110°/119°/129°) setup?

If so, this aiming website might help ...
http://www.dishpointer.com/

Really cool ... you can move the dish location around the map to see what ground references to use.


----------



## ethanjacejacob

when will Yakima washington recieve hd locals? Is there a list of cities Directv plans on helping first?


----------



## smackman

I talked to a individual in Denver yesterday who works for Dish Network Corporation in Denver. 
He is in the Executive Communications Dept.
He told me that dish absolute customers would not see anymore new HD channels. 
He said that the dish absolute customer could remain at this current status but the hope is "when" new HD channels are added, they will come to turbo HD in Feb. 2009. 
I was offered the ability to go to Turbo "now". 
I currently see no advantage to this over Dish Absolute except the RSNs in the turbo silver and above and a higher price tag.

I was offered a new 722 to replace my 622 without a 24 month commitment or any cost to me.
This I accepted. The 722 is on its way! I really did not need it because my 622 suits my family fine but this is a new 722 with new Remotes. The new Remotes I need as my 622 remotes are sticking and just "worn out".

He told me to call him back or email him if I wanted to go Turbo.
Very nice informed worker with some stroke and 100% American!
Much more was discussed concerning upcoming new HD Channels and possible software upgrades but he asked me not to "blog" this part of our conversation and I will respect this.
They do monitor this site and others.  
Be careful; you never know who you might be "blogging" with on any "site".


----------



## tonybradley

Ok guys, help me understand.

My neighbor had his Dish installed on Monday. Locals went active yesterday, but he can't see them. He called Dish and they are sending a tech tomorrow with a Mini Dish that can get the Local HDs. So, he'll have TWO Dishes on his house.

I'm scheduled for installation in a couple weeks. What I want to know, is if there is ONE Dish that can be installed to get the HD channels from TurboHD as well as the Local HD (appears to be 77 for me), or do you HAVE to have two dishes under Dish Network to receive the Local HD?


----------



## Bill R

tonybradley said:


> What I want to know, is if there is ONE Dish that can be installed to get the HD channels from TurboHD as well as the Local HD (appears to be 77 for me), or do you HAVE to have two dishes under Dish Network to receive the Local HD?


Tony,

It depends on where the rest of your channels are (your SD locals) on what you will need. If all your channels are available from the eastern arc you will get a 1000.4 that points at 61.5, 72.7, and 77. If your SD locals are still ONLY on 110 or 119 you will keep whatever dish(es) you now have and get a dish (likely a dish 500) for the 77 degree satellite.


----------



## Bill R

smackman said:


> I was offered a new 722 to replace my 622 without a 24 month commitment or any cost to me.
> This I accepted. The 722 is on its way! I really did not need it because my 622 suits my family fine but this is a new 722 with new Remotes. The new Remotes I need as my 622 remotes are sticking and just "worn out".


Was that a 722K with the new model (universal) remotes or just a 722? Usually when DISH just upgrades customers from a 622 to a 722, new remotes are not included. Of course, if you told him your remotes aren't working correctly he may have ordered them separately. Let us know.

I need to do something about my remotes. Some buttons, like the 2 and 3 and 5, sometime don't respond the way they should. I don't want to get the current 722 remotes because they don't have remote codes for my HDTV. The new (universal) remote will. I may just have to wait and pay $20 for one since DISH likely will just replace "like for like".


----------



## tonybradley

Bill R said:


> Tony,
> 
> It depends on where the rest of your channels are (your SD locals) on what you will need. If all your channels are available from the eastern arc you will get a 1000.4 that points at 61.5, 72.7, and 77. If your SD locals are still ONLY on 110 or 119 you will keep whatever dish(es) you now have and get a dish (likely a dish 500) for the 77 degree satellite.


Thank you so much for that information. I think it blows I may need two Dishes on my house, but that's a decision I have to make. Either two dishes to get some Local HD over Sat and a better price, or stay with D* who is much pricier for what I watch as well as not having my Local HD at this time.

EDIT: How would one determine if their SD Locals are ONLY on 110 or 119? I don't have E* yet as they are coming in two weeks. My Zip Code is 25320 if that helps


----------



## smackman

Bill R said:


> Was that a 722K with the new model (universal) remotes or just a 722? Usually when DISH just upgrades customers from a 622 to a 722, new remotes are not included. Of course, if you told him your remotes aren't working correctly he may have ordered them separately. Let us know.
> 
> I need to do something about my remotes. Some buttons, like the 2 and 3 and 5, sometime don't respond the way they should. I don't want to get the current 722 remotes because they don't have remote codes for my HDTV. The new (universal) remote will. I may just have to wait and pay $20 for one since DISH likely will just replace "like for like".


Well, Its a 722 not a 722k. 
I guess I could be wrong here.
I just assumed new remotes would come with the new 722 but I guess I am wrong because he never told me I would get new Remotes. 
My bad.
I hope I get new Remotes but I probably want.


----------



## James Long

tonybradley said:


> EDIT: How would one determine if their SD Locals are ONLY on 110 or 119? I don't have E* yet as they are coming in two weeks. My Zip Code is 25320 if that helps


See http://www.dishuser.org/dishlist.php and find your market in the channel list.
If your locals are listed as 110°/119° with no reference to other locations they are only on 110°/119°.

Note - make sure the locals are AVAILABLE if they show up elsewhere than 110°/119°.


----------



## smackman

I do believe you could get new or reconditioned Remotes from Dish if you contacted the right source and you are a good customer. Dish is willing to do a lot of things to keep its customers but you must get away from the normal CSR.


----------



## tonybradley

James Long said:


> See http://www.dishuser.org/dishlist.php and find your market in the channel list.
> If your locals are listed as 110°/119° with no reference to other locations they are only on 110°/119°.
> 
> Note - make sure the locals are AVAILABLE if they show up elsewhere than 110°/119°.


They all say 129 from that link. Someone posted this the other day, but not sure what it means, but it shows the SD and HD as 77.

WSAZ-HD. Dish Network's website still shows only WCHS and WVAH for HD

HNG 5200 WCHS{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 8
TO 5200 WCHS{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 8

CHNG 5201 WOWK{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 13
TO 5201 WOWK{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 13

CHNG 5203 WVAH{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 11
TO 5203 WVAH{CHARLESTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 11

CHNG 7317 WSAZ{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 3
TO 7317 WSAZ{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 3

CHNG 7319 WQCW{PORTSMOUTH, OH} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 30
TO 7319 WQCW{PORTSMOUTH, OH} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 30

CHNG 7321 WPBY{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 33
TO 7321 WPBY{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 33


----------



## James Long

Apparently Tony is understandably behind in updating the channel list. Lots of changes!

The uplink activity text you quoted shows the channels as AVAILABLE on 77° ... which means that if you had an Eastern Arc dish aimed at 77° you would get your locals (on ViP receivers with the new purple smartcard). Some in SD, some in HD.


----------



## Bill R

tonybradley said:


> They all say 129 from that link. Someone posted this the other day, but not sure what it means, but it shows the SD and HD as 77.


Tony,

It means that you will be able to get all your channels with one dish (1000.4).

In some markets like mine (Cincinnati) the HD locals are on 77 and some (but not all) of the SD channels are on 77 (the rest are on 110). Long term, DISH will straighten that out (put all our SD channels on 77) but for now, Cincinnati area subscribers still need a dish for 119/110 to get all their SD channels and a dish for 77 to get the HD locals (and a dish for either 129 or 61.5 to get national HD channels).


----------



## tonybradley

James Long said:


> Apparently Tony is understandably behind in updating the channel list. Lots of changes!
> 
> The uplink activity text you quoted shows the channels as AVAILABLE on 77° ... which means that if you had an Eastern Arc dish aimed at 77° you would get your locals (on ViP receivers with the new purple smartcard). Some in SD, some in HD.


Please forgive me for my ignorance on this. I posted that "Uplink Activity" that was posted from another Local member. However, I'm not sure where that came from. How did that person obtain the Uplink Activity? Was this through an option on his dish setup? His Uplink Activity shows WOWK-HD as well, but that channel is not on the Dish Website, and the Customer Service Reps said they have no information on WOWK-HD, just WCHS-HD and WVAH-HD. AGain, I apologize if these are all bad questions.


----------



## jasnhrpr

jasnhrpr said:


> Tony,
> I just called to get the new 1000.4 dish installed. They wanted me to sign a new commitment or pay $60. I was able to talk them down to me just paying $9.95. They are coming to install it tomorrow morning. I'll let you know what channels I get after that.


Tony,
They installed my new dish this morning and 8, 11, & 13 are now in HD. This is according to my wife because I'm not home, but she said those three are in HD but not channel 3.


----------



## tonybradley

jasnhrpr said:


> Tony,
> They installed my new dish this morning and 8, 11, & 13 are now in HD. This is according to my wife because I'm not home, but she said those three are in HD but not channel 3.


Excellent. Thank you. Now I know to make sure the tech has the proper dish. I'd like channel 3 in HD, but can live with the other 3 only for now. I may call WSAZ and see about talking to an Engineer and asking them the holdup. Probably an agreement issue.


----------



## Herdfan

tonybradley said:


> Excellent. Thank you. Now I know to make sure the tech has the proper dish. I'd like channel 3 in HD, but can live with the other 3 only for now.


But at least WSAZ is the easiest to get OTA.



> Probably an agreement issue.


WSAZ is owned by Gray TV. Does anyone know if they have a blanket agreement?


----------



## tonybradley

Herdfan said:


> But at least WSAZ is the easiest to get OTA.
> 
> WSAZ is owned by Gray TV. Does anyone know if they have a blanket agreement?


WSAZ is the hardest for me to get. I can now pick up WOWK easier than WSAZ. There was a time when I could get WSAZ easily with an indoor antenna, but now, even when testing the DB8, I got a very low signal. Good thing for me, I rarely watch that station. Other than The Office, I don't know if I tune in.


----------



## Bill R

tonybradley said:


> Please forgive me for my ignorance on this. I posted that "Uplink Activity" that was posted from another Local member. However, I'm not sure where that came from. How did that person obtain the Uplink Activity? Was this through an option on his dish setup? His Uplink Activity shows WOWK-HD as well, but that channel is not on the Dish Website, and the Customer Service Reps said they have no information on WOWK-HD, just WCHS-HD and WVAH-HD. AGain, I apologize if these are all bad questions.


Tony,

No, you can not see the uplink activity with your DISH receiver. Some members have equipment that allows them to look at what is being changed on DISH's satellites. The information is 100 percent accurate but you have to follow each report to see what changes from report to report. DISH sometimes does one thing one day and then the next day or next week "takes it away" (takes down the channel that you saw in the previous report). Quite often DISH will uplink channels but not make them available to subscribers for weeks or months or may take them down after several months.

The uplink report information is often quite different than what DISH has on their web site or what the CSRs tells you. While the reports don't tell us the exact plans for channels they give us a good idea of what DISH is working on. Until the channels are actually available you really can't get (or order) them. And you might notice that a lot of the changes occur on Wednesdays (like yesterday). That is usually the day (but not always) that new channels become available. They may have been "warming up" on the satellite for days or weeks. An example is that Echostar 8 at 77 degrees was first turned on Nov 6th. Some markets were uplinked that day but not made available to subscribers until yesterday, Nov. 19th.

And kudos to JohnH and others who do an excellent job on the uplink reports.


----------



## smackman

smackman said:


> Well, Its a 722 not a 722k.
> I guess I could be wrong here.
> I just assumed new remotes would come with the new 722 but I guess I am wrong because he never told me I would get new Remotes.
> My bad.
> I hope I get new Remotes but I probably want.


*My 722 arrived today with Remotes.  Its a new unit. 
I have it hooked up and running. New 722 with no contract commitment. *


----------



## tcatdbs

T minus 26 days to get their "over 150 HD channels" up an running. I don't think they've added any since they announced it. Sure would be nice to see 50 more added before Christmas!


----------



## HobbyTalk

tcatdbs said:


> T minus 26 days to get their "over 150 HD channels" up an running. I don't think they've added any since they announced it. Sure would be nice to see 50 more added before Christmas!


Where does it say Over 150 channels?


----------



## dennispap

tcatdbs said:


> T minus 26 days to get their "over 150 HD channels" up an running. I don't think they've added any since they announced it. Sure would be nice to see 50 more added before Christmas!


All of the ad's say *UP TO* 150 channels


----------



## Stuart Sweet

tcatdbs said:


> T minus 26 days to get their "over 150 HD channels" up an running. I don't think they've added any since they announced it. Sure would be nice to see 50 more added before Christmas!


Fair enough then.... t minus 26 days before I close this thread


----------



## tcatdbs

Depends what you read.

By Mike Robuck
CedMagazine.com - July 31, 2008 
Dish Network ratcheted up the high-definition (HD) battle with other video service providers by announcing today that it will have 150 national HD channels by the end of the year.

By Swanni
Washington, D.C. (July 31, 2008) -- Dish Network says it will have 150 High-Definition channels by year's end, keeping pace with rival DIRECTV.
The satcaster now has offers more 80 national HD channels, but it expected to add 17 high-def channels tomorrow, bringing its total to 100.
But to keep pace with DIRECTV, which says it will offer 150 HD channels by year's end, Dish says it will expand the lineup to 150 by the end of the year.

From Dish website:
TurboHD has the best quality HD content you will find, and it’s available NOW! New, first-time DISH Network customers are eligible for great 100% HD packages starting at only $24.99/mo – that’s over 40 high-def channels at one low price. Channels include ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, Discovery Channel HD, TBS in HD and much more! With over 100 HD channels available and 150 projected by the end of the year.

It's definitely "implied" at the least, and certainly reason enough to get out of any 2 year contracts should it not happen. Then again I'm sure if you asked them, they could probably list 150 now... they never said they would keep them... so all those oddball Olympic and political ones would probably be in their count, along with each On-Demand movie and local feed throughout the country. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## fortinjlf

dennispap said:


> All of the ad's say *UP TO* 150 channels


I dont't really want to keep adding adding fuel to the fire, but I can't help but come to the defense of some of the posters here about a choice of wording in Dish's ads.
On the Dish website under Turbo HD "learn more" link, the ad does NOT say "up to 150 channels. It says in part...."With over 100 HD channels available and 150 projected by the end of the year.....
I realize this probably is only a matter of semantics, but that is the wording there.


----------



## James Long

What is the exact number they are claiming now? I'm seeing about 121 with all the junk that both companies like to count (plus HD locals would make 125).

I still believe the bigger issue is getting channels to BE in HD than getting channels uplinked for the one show (or less) that some channels have in HD each week. One would have to scratch around to find 25 channels DISH doesn't carry to be added to the count. I doubt if one could reach 150 without more padding (PPV channels or counting VOD offerings as channels).


----------



## phrelin

fortinjlf said:


> I dont't really want to keep adding adding fuel to the fire, but I can't help but come to the defense of some of the posters here about a choice of wording in Dish's ads.
> On the Dish website under Turbo HD "learn more" link, the ad does NOT say "up to 150 channels. It says in part...."With over 100 HD channels available and 150 projected by the end of the year.....
> I realize this probably is only a matter of semantics, but that is the wording there.


Of course "projected" is just as meaningless as "up to". "Projected" in this context means "to have formed a plan or intention for" (Dictionary.com). 


> _You can't build a reputation on what you intend to do._ - Liz Smith


 The corollary to this quote is that you can destroy your reputation by repeatedly failing to do what you say you intend to do.


----------



## stvince71

Well now that Golf and VS are seperate you can one more channel.


----------

